# Cordless Tool Charger



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I am considering getting a few of these multi chargers along with Cordless Grinders

Milwaukee M18 18-Volt Lithium-Ion 4-1/2 in. Cordless Cut-Off/Grinder 

Milwaukee M12/M18 Multi-Voltage Rapid Charger Station
Model # 48-59-1807

Anyone have any experience with them? 
Battery Life...
Tool Life...

We run segmented Straight and V-Cut Diamond Blades..
Flat Cup Turbo Blades..
all on Concrete

If anyone would recommend a different brand -let me know..I am just looking primarily at Milwaukee 18V's because we have MANY of the Drills and Impact Drivers -so we have batteries a-plenty -and uniformity is preferred. But if a better tool is available -I would like to hear about it


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The Milwaukee 2680-20 is a tough angle grinder made to take some punishment.

The only other one I would personally consider would be the Dewalt DCG412B. 

Either one should be as tough as nails for cordless 4 1/2" angle grinders used by professionals.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> I am considering getting a few of these multi chargers along with Cordless Grinders
> 
> Milwaukee M18 18-Volt Lithium-Ion 4-1/2 in. Cordless Cut-Off/Grinder
> 
> ...


I've found a few tools lend themselves to being cordless and other's do not. Cordless drills are invaluable for instance; maybe a sawzall even. I've never used a cordless grinder but I cannot imagine a battery would be sufficient for heavy grinding. Certainly not diamond blades cutting concrete. Man that's too many watts of power for a battery IMO.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> I've found a few tools lend themselves to being cordless and other's do not. Cordless drills are invaluable for instance; maybe a sawzall even. I've never used a cordless grinder but I cannot imagine a battery would be sufficient for heavy grinding. Certainly not diamond blades cutting concrete. Man that's too many watts of power for a battery IMO.


One of my guys picked up a makita cordless grinder -that's what impressed me -he gets about 45min of life on a V-cut..1/4" by 1/4"..seemed too good to be true -but we timed it- unsure about the milwaukees though. I figured a 6 pack battery charger would keep enough charged batteries in rotation to run all day. 

Our issue is one of power availability -the spaces are either too big and occupied to run cords all over (think a 80K sqft warehouse -forklifts everywhere). or Too small and another layer of pain in the a** to take the corded tools into a manhole or tank.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> One of my guys picked up a makita cordless grinder -that's what impressed me -he gets about 45min of life on a V-cut..1/4" by 1/4"..seemed too good to be true -but we timed it- unsure about the milwaukees though. I figured a 6 pack battery charger would keep enough charged batteries in rotation to run all day.
> 
> Our issue is one of power availability -the spaces are either too big and occupied to run cords all over (think a 80K sqft warehouse -forklifts everywhere). or Too small and another layer of pain in the a** to take the corded tools into a manhole or tank.


Years back I worked at a plastics injection company and I remember Makita being extremely picky so their quality is good. Makita is likely one of the products setting the bar for battery strength and life. I think the key is having enough batteries to rotate and a good charger and not buying the cheap stuff.


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Rent one to test it out for a day and go from there or call the rep to see when and where you can demo the tool. 

My personal experience with Dewalt is not good. 

Makita and Milwaukee are typically excellent. 

Expanding Milwaukee investment makes sense in your case


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I have Makita 18V LXT cordless stuff for home diy stuff. Smaller hammer drill, impact driver and two batteries. Like them and battery life on these is great and holds a charge forever. I dont do much with an angle grinder so what I do have is a corded Makita that Ive used only a few times.

I sure as hell wouldnt want multiple battery brands and tools. Stick with one or go corded.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> I have Makita 18V LXT cordless stuff for home diy stuff. Smaller hammer drill, impact driver and two batteries. Like them and battery life on these is great and holds a charge forever. I dont do much with an angle grinder so what I do have is a corded Makita that Ive used only a few times.
> 
> I sure as hell wouldnt want multiple battery brands and tools. Stick with one or go corded.


Exactly. When we transitioned from dewalt to Milwaukee...
It was a bit of a pain...getting the guys to turn in their old..that was a couple years ago and old dewalt 18V batteries still turn up in tool boxes and trailers


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

An Update:

Purchased 6 ea of the cordless grinders + 2 ea of the M18 batteries per unit.

each grinder would run a V-cut at 1/4" depth on 7000psi conc for about 40 min -so with the multiple batteries and chargers running -the tools were able to keep right up with the men. We did notice that by the end of the long shift that the batteries were taking longer and longer to charge. 

Overall -very happy with the grinders. The next set -however -will be of the variable speed variety.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Probably pretty warm, too. May need more so they can have a little more down time. They don't charge well until they are cool. Glad you got something that works well.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Probably pretty warm, too. May need more so they can have a little more down time. They don't charge well until they are cool. Glad you got something that works well.


Yeah -

They were getting toasty


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> Yeah -
> 
> They were getting toasty


I believe most lithium ion battery chargers have built in fans. So the charger is trying to cool down the battery before charging it. Iirc you cant charge a hot li-on battery or it would damage it. All the high end stuff like Milwaukee Makita etc has built in circuitry that is designed to regulate all this.

Charging that frequently you'll probably go through the life of the batteries pretty quick. Limited number of cycles and all.

Too bad you already had Milwaukee stuff. I think (dont hold me to this) that Home Depot with Ridgid does their lifetime guarantee stuff on the Ridgid batteries too. So when they are all done for, exchange for new ones. Again not sure on this but I think they do this.


----------

